# Howling



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

I'm just curious about something...

Jasper doesn't howl. Seriously. Nothing I've tried has ever gotten him to do it, and I've tried a lot, in order to teach him "Sing". He's a very vocal boy--lots of small barks, woofs, grunts, whines, snorts, etc., but no howling. I assume he figures he just doesn't need to, since he can let me know what's going on with other noises. If I never get him to howl that's perfectly fine, of course. I thought maybe I'd hear some little ones while he was getting desensitized to being left alone, but nope. He's never done it in response to any visual cues, and he's heard sirens, other dogs howling, all sorts of random and high-pitched noises, me singing, me singing horribly on purpose, piano playing, etc. Nothing. Actually, when I "howl" he tends to just **** his head to the side and stare at me as if I've gone insane.

Anyway, I was just wondering if your V howls or not, and if it does, is the howl a response to a specific cue?


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

Copper does it, sometimes. I have never been able to promot it.


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

Holley hasn't howled yet either. She makes all kids of other noises but no howling.


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Savannah doesn't howl, either. She whines. She still chirps sometimes. Recently, she has starting giving a soft 'woof' when she sees her reflection in the fireplace glass or a window - never at mirrors - just those faint reflections from glass.


----------



## Kailua (Feb 12, 2009)

My two V's don't howl and I'm kinda glad that they don't. We have lots of sirens that go by our area and the dogs across the street constantly howl. Snickers does have an excited "roo" when he knows that he's going somewhere. They do a lot of moaning and groaning when they're settling down at night.


----------



## Shannon89 (Apr 7, 2010)

Bauer howls every morning as soon as he gets out of bed when he stretches. We can get him to howl sometimes if we howl at him but that is the only time we hear him howl.


----------



## Chestersmum (Jun 21, 2010)

Chester howls at sirens. I haven't stopped the behaviour because luckily we don't have any sirens which pass us by at home so it's really only if we're walking along the street or he hears one in the distance. Plus it's a little bit amusing


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Yes, Willie does howl (I call it a "Roo, Roo, Rooooo" but oddly enough, he doesn't howl at sirens. He only does it when he is very excited about something (car ride, etc.). He will plop his butt down on the floor, point his nose toward the ceiling, and let go with a big "Rooooooo". I find it endearing. Of course, he doesn't do it a lot!


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Kian has "rooed" in the past when he has been very frustrated about something. I don't think he has howled yet.


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

Mischa has roo'd a couple of times. She also has the ability to make a strange Wilkie sound. I've never heard her howl before though.


----------

